# the good idea/bad idea game



## girlzilla (Aug 19, 2007)

what you do is one person posts a "good idea", then the next person posts a "bad idea", and so goes the pattern - good idea post, bad idea post, etc. i've seen these done before and they get some really funny responses. it's also funny seeing what someone would regard as a good idea or a bad idea lol

okay, i will start witha good idea!

good idea -performinga random act of kindness each day for someone in your life, or even a total stranger (something i try to do everyday! it's great soul food )

okay, now it's someone's turn to post a "bad idea" :biggrin2:


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 19, 2007)

bad idea... Let husband pick out a used vehicle with out me being there


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 19, 2007)

*bat42072 wrote: *


> bad idea... Let husband pick out a used vehicle with out me being there


lol that's not a bad idea, it's aVERY badidea


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 19, 2007)

Good idea: Recycling anything and everything you can!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 19, 2007)

Bad idea: Letting your kids clean the hamsters cages on there own! (the sawdust is EVERYWHERE, plus Willow escaped for half an hour!)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 19, 2007)

good idea: giving your mom a hug!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 19, 2007)

Bad idea: Giving Hope a bowl instead of a bottle for her water


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 19, 2007)

good idea: staying under the electric blanket on a cold day


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 19, 2007)

bad idea: me being let loose in shantons when there's a sale on - i have 8 new skirts! 

actually, maybe this would be regarded as more of a "good idea"?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 19, 2007)

edit


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

good idea: drink healthy fruit smoothies.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 19, 2007)

Bad idea: sneak meat into a vegitarian's dinner


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

good idea: donate money to an animal shelter.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 19, 2007)

Bad idea: steal money from the collection tin when no one's looking


----------



## Roxie (Aug 19, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: steal money from the collection tin when no one's looking



Oh katie i no you wouldnt do that 
Good idea: give your buns lots of kisses


----------



## ellissian (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad idea: thinking you can cut your own hair, when you are not a hairdresser!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 20, 2007)

Good idea: Keep an umbrella in the car in case of rain.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad idea: Holding that umbrella in that rain with a lightening storm. :scared:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Good idea: remembering to take out the trash on trash day.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 21, 2007)

bad idea: Putting your husband's favorite sneakers in the trash without asking.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Good idea: watering your plants


----------



## Roxie (Aug 21, 2007)

Bad Idea: Letting the bunnies eat your dads favorite plants


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Good idea: grabbing a stray cart out of the way in the grocery parking lot.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad Idea: staying up all night when you know you have to get up early thenext day.


----------



## Greta (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: put money in your savings account on a regular basis


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad Idea: setting your friend's favorite CD playing facedown (scratches the cd)


----------



## Gordon (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: Taking a walk in the park.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad idea: keeping your brother up late on the night before the first day of school


----------



## Gordon (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: Eating healthy salads like your bunnies do.


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad idea: forgetting where you are and letting out a huge burp in the middle of a lecture hall that echoes with 461 students, 1 professor, and 3 TA's in it.

::shudders:: that was a bad second of my life, hahaha.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: Sleeping eight hours a day.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad idea: eating 8 hours a day. :biggrin2:


----------



## amberelizabeth (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: getting through the workday


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 22, 2007)

bad idea: Quitting your job without having another source of income.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 22, 2007)

Good idea: letting your bunny(ies) have extra run around time.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 22, 2007)

Good Idea: play a sport that you love


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 22, 2007)

Bad Idea: Eating an entire package of Oreos in one sitting! :biggrin2:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 23, 2007)

good idea: getting a snazzy new haircut! (i had all my hair cut off a few weeks ago and i LOVE it!)


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 23, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Bad idea: eating 8 hours a day. :biggrin2:


that's a bad idea?! hmm...that would explain why i've gained weight lol


----------



## Gordon (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad idea: Walking around your house nude with thewindow blindsopen.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Bad idea: Walking around your house nude with thewindow blindsopen.




Gordon!

Good idea:Finding out what the presidential candidates stand for before casting your vote.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

bad idea:Moose tipping (trust me)


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 23, 2007)

Good idea: washing your hands before you eat


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

bad idea: not washing your hands after going to the bathroom


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 23, 2007)

Good idea: eating healthy food


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad idea: eatinga whole quart of ice cream


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 23, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: eatinga whole quart of ice cream


Man, i just bought one. lol!!!

Good idea: eating a bowl full of ice cream!!! (Sorry I need this) :biggrin2:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad idea: Eating a bowl full of horseradish. (YUCK!!! I never will, I hate horseradish)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

Good idea: letting your brother have the last piece of his favorite dish


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 24, 2007)

bad idea: leaving your tv remote on the floor where your bunny can (and will) chew it! my remote has no buttons now lol


----------



## Gordon (Aug 24, 2007)

Good idea: Eat a banana everyday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

Bad idea: throw a banana at everyone you meet (in an attempt to make them eat it and be healthier of course )


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 24, 2007)

Good idea: Brush and floss your teeth daily.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 24, 2007)

Bad idea: picking your nose in public


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 24, 2007)

Good idea: Putting whipped cream on pumpkin pie!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bad idea : waking your cat, it's like waking a baby - they start crying! :stikpoke


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 24, 2007)

good idea: Getting out of bed when your cat wakes you! (Louise is our household alarm clock...and she doesn't have a snooze button.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bad idea : going to bed without taking your cat with you, or he will realise you have left and start crying till you go get him!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

Good Idea: Putting on your long johns when going out in the snow


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 24, 2007)

bad idea: readiing a book when your cats on your lap. My old cat tryed to eat the book. It still has teeth marks and scratches all over it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

Good idea: knitting a blanket and giving it to a homeless person


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad Idea: Forgetting to feed your bunnies!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good idea : eating your 5 fruit and veg a day!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad idea: Eating all the fruits & veggies in the house and not leaving any for your bunnies! :nonono:


----------



## Gordon (Aug 25, 2007)

Good idea: Starting a savings account for your bunnies.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad idea: Letting your bunny chew up your savings account statement :biggrin2:!

(Gordon: Hope you are feeling more upbeat today!)


----------



## Gordon (Aug 25, 2007)

Good idea: Sending a random nice card to a friend once in awhile.  p.s. I was feeling funky at work a few hours ago, but I'm alright now, I guess. I'll be going to bed shortly.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad idea: Forgetting to put a stamp on that random nice card! :biggrin2:

(Gordon: Glad to hear you're a bit better. Perhaps sleep will help! Oh, and snuggling Bugs & Peter should make you feel better, too.)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

Good idea: Sending a surprise birthday card to a good friend


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Bad idea: Keeping the money you were going to put in the B-day card for yourself.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Arrrgggg double post, we seriously need a new computer :crash


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

Good idea: helping someone find the right bunny food in the petstore


----------



## Gordon (Aug 27, 2007)

Bad idea: Eating cocoa krispies for dinner.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

good idea: putting cocoa krispies on your ice cream for your dessert!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 27, 2007)

That *does* sound like a good idea! Yum.



Bad idea: Eating egg salad that was left out of the refrigerator too long.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

The only problem with krispies on ice cream is that they get soggy really fast



Good idea: making a healthy lunch to bring to school or work


----------



## Gordon (Aug 27, 2007)

Bad idea: Spreading gossip at work.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

Good idea: reminding people that gossip is not kind


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 27, 2007)

BadIdea:Not movingyour fingers out of the way before closing a door :shock:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

good idea: spending the day in bed knitting and watching trashy tv (which is what i plan on doing today after i buy my wool!)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

bad idea: eating your dad's lunch while he's away at a meeting


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

good idea: paying a compliment to at least one person each day


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

Bad Idea: Telling someone they are wrong when they compliment someone else


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

good idea: waiting until it's dark before stealing lemons off the neighbours tree (my sister made me do this tonight, she's living vicariously through me lol)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 28, 2007)

Bad idea: throw the rotten lemons at the neighbor's windows


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

LMAO, love it! and better yet, i would do it


----------



## Gordon (Aug 28, 2007)

Good idea: Eating healthy like your bunnies.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

bad idea: eating the treats you were going to give to the rabbit.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

good idea: giving your bunny a gift on valentines day!


----------



## candy07 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bad Idea: to be a teacher's pet(it's kida good too, being a teacher fav.!)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 29, 2007)

Good idea: Laugh at your cranky professer's jokes!


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

bad idea: stupidly buying 100% wool to knit with whenwool alwaysmakes you SNEEZE! (mental note: stick to acrylic mix!)


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2007)

Good idea: Taking up a creative hobby to relieve stress.


----------



## horselvrkc (Aug 29, 2007)

Bad idea: Going to mcdonalds for lunch everyday


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Good idea: Thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

bad idea: shoplifting. need i elaborate lol


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Good idea: Meditation for stress reduction.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Good idea: Meditation for stress reduction.


you do meditation? how do you meditate? i use this amazing cd i have which has sounds of heavy rain and thunder. it's so relaxing. i listen to it every night in bed, can't sleep without it


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a thunderstorm tape. Actually two. One is a city storm with some cars honking occasionally, and the other one is a country storm, with some cows mooing, LOL.



I'm generally a very contemplative fellow, anyway, so I zone out pretty easily.:brownbunny


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

so you're into thunder and rain, just like me. it's the best sound in the world. i used to lie on the bathroom floor when i was little, whenever my mum or dad were having a shower and i could fall asleep listening to the running water. the sound of rain does something to me, i can't describe it. it's trance-inducing.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep, I love watching a storm roll in, too.



Bad idea: Standing outside in the middle of a thunderstorm.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

good idea: giving someone homemade chocolates (like i was given today, made especially for me! i feel so loved).


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad idea: Walking on railroad tracks.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

good idea: flashing the train driver! :shock:


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad idea: Drinking a coke after eating spicy food.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 1, 2007)

Good idea: Remembering to pack your toothbrush when you go on a trip (I was just away for 2 days and forgot mine :foreheadsmack


----------



## Gordon (Sep 1, 2007)

Bad idea: Eating leftover mayo-based pasta salad after it has sat out all afternoon.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 1, 2007)

Good idea: Using Nayonaise (soy version of mayo) in salads. It's healthier and soooooo yummy!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 1, 2007)

Bad idea: pretending you're asleep when your mom is trying to wake you up for house work (mean, but it worked pretty well)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 1, 2007)

Good idea: Telling your bunnies you love them everyday.


----------



## Greta (Sep 1, 2007)

bad idea: locking your keys in the car


----------



## cheryl (Sep 1, 2007)

Good idea..Being a member withroad assistance,so when you lock your keys in the car, you can just call someoneto come help you out lol....haha i have locked my keys in my car so many times that i have lost count


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 2, 2007)

Bad Idea: Getting depressed over things out of your control...


----------



## Greta (Sep 2, 2007)

Good idea: giving someone a compliment


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2007)

Bad idea: Forgetting to set your alarm clock.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 2, 2007)

Good idea..being on time for your appoitment


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 2, 2007)

Good idea: Purposely forgettin to set your alarm on a day you have no plans...and sleeping until you wake up (or your animals wake you).


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2007)

Bad idea: Riding a bike without a helmet.


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

good idea: walking to work instead of driving - good for you, good for the environment


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2007)

Bad idea: Not looking both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## girlzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

good idea: wearing pants on a windy day (skirts are not practical when worn on a windy dayas i have recently discovered!!) :shock:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2007)

Bad idea: Putting your underwear on backwards.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 3, 2007)

Good idea: Using the leaves that fall from your trees as mulch in the garden.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool smiley! 



Bad idea: Forgetting to check the oil in your car.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, Gordon! Guess you're at work. Hope it's going well. I'm about ready to head there in an hour...

Good idea: Spending a little time on RO before heading out the door to work!:biggrin2:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Indeed I am work, earning money while playing on RO. 



Bad idea: Telling your boss you play on the computer. (LOL, actually, it's completely acceptable here, particularly since I'm the only person here at night)


----------



## cheryl (Sep 4, 2007)

Bad idea..to drive your kids to school in your pajama's :embarrassed:

Edit..oops,it was meant to be good idea..oh well


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Good idea: eating breakfast.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 4, 2007)

Bad idea,to eat while driving


----------



## Gordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Good idea: Meditate in the park.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 4, 2007)

Bad idea..to hang the washing out on the clothes line on a very windy day


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 4, 2007)

Good idea: Getting a good night's rest (or day's in Gordon's case )


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, sleep is a good thing. 



Bad idea: Missing a mandatory meeting at work.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Idea: Remembering to take your medications :?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 5, 2007)

Bad idea: Falling asleep at work. (No, I've never done that )


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Idea: sharing the peanut m&ms even though you don't want to...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2007)

Bad idea: running with scissors.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2007)

Good idea...to look at things on the bright side


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2007)

Bad idea: dwelling on the negative.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 8, 2007)

Good idea..to watch where you are walking in the shopping centre,and don't make a fool of yourself by walking into a sign


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 8, 2007)

Bad idea: dropping 30# tub of kitty litter on your smallest toe (2 weeks later it STILL HURTS I think it's broken!)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Good idea: going to the doctor to get your toe checked!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 9, 2007)

Bad idea: not liking to go to the dr, so just suffering with my sore toe


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

Good idea: giving your bunny fresh greens everyday


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2007)

Bad idea: taking aspirin on an empty stomach.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

good idea: limiting painkiller intake


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 9, 2007)

Bad idea: eating too much food at one time


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2007)

Good idea: eating lots of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

bad idea: stealing all your boyfriend's food


----------



## okiron (Sep 9, 2007)

Good idea : getting your boyfriend to buy/make you more food so you don't have to steal his


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 9, 2007)

bad idea: Drinking a lot of tea before going on a very long car ride.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2007)

Good idea: honesty


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

hehehe

bad idea: leaving your homework until the last day of the weekend :shock:


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 9, 2007)

Good idea: Working on long-term projects (school or other kinds) a little bit at a time.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> hehehe
> 
> bad idea: leaving your homework until the last day of the weekend :shock:



That's me. 



Bad idea: Eating ice cream too fast= ice cream headache.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

good idea: helping someone carry something heavy to their car


----------



## okiron (Sep 10, 2007)

bad idea : waiting till the trash can is overflowing to take it out (very heavy lol)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Good idea: Following your heart.


----------



## okiron (Sep 10, 2007)

Bad idea : Following your heart....in the dark...when your room is messy


----------



## Gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Good idea: Having a flashlight handy by your bed.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: beating your boyfriend with the flashlight by your bed when he steals the covers :X


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

Good idea: Tipping the pizza delivery guy well.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: using your pizza delivary boyfriend for free pizza :whistling


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: using your pizza delivary boyfriend for free pizza :whistling



Nice! 



Good idea: making sure your bunny always has lots of fresh hay.:brownbunny


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: putting hay on your bunnies head just to make him grumpy


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: putting hay on your bunnies head just to make him grumpy



I've done that. It's too cute when the other one eats it off his head.



Good idea: recycling


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

bad idea: throwing garbage in the recycling bin


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

Good idea: using paper bags instead of plastic.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: deciding that just because people live in Alaska they don't want paper bags (no such thing as a paper grocery bag up here)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: deciding that just because people live in Alaska they don't want paper bags (no such thing as a paper grocery bag up here)



Now that's odd. I never knew that. Very strange.



Good idea: Compromise


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

bad idea: throw a big enough tantrum that people start taking pictures with their phones


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

Good idea: Thinking before acting.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

bad idea: buying something on impulse when you're strapped for cash


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2007)

Good idea: saving your coinage for a rainy day.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: pushing the snooze button an extra four times


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 12, 2007)

good idea: doing your homework


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

bad idea: doing your homework while the teacher is talking (not that I would EVER do such a thing :innocent)


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 12, 2007)

good idea: showing someone you care by being there for them.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: Forgetting to pack your toothbrush for a weekend camping trip.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Good idea: remembering to pack toilet paper


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: Using leaves you can't identify as toilet paper


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

lol

Good idea: throwing unidentified leaves in your sweethearts sleeping bag


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 12, 2007)

hehe (I'd be too afraid of the paybacks. :biggrin2

Bad Idea: Opening a package with your teeth.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

Good Idea: flossing everyday


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 12, 2007)

Bad idea: Forgetting to flush every day. :biggrin2:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

Good idea: Making sure your bunny has lots of fresh water everyday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

Bad idea: feeding your bunny a whole banana a day (can anyone say chubby bunny?)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

Good idea: Get your work done before playing on the internet.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Good idea: Get your work done before playing on the internet.



...erm... :whistling

Bad idea: saving your homework until right before class.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

Good idea: Cutting your grass before it becomes a jungle.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

bad idea: letting your grass grow for 2 weeks so that the neighborhood association kicks you out (they were threatening us last summer)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> bad idea: letting your grass grow for 2 weeks so that the neighborhood association kicks you out (they were threatening us last summer)



I'm bad myself, but everybody in my neighborhood is bad, LOL.



Good idea: Spending a day alone in the park.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 13, 2007)

bad idea: not using sunscreen when you're outside all day in the sun


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

Good idea: Going to get your teeth cleaned every six months.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 13, 2007)

bad idea: not having been to the dentist in years


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> bad idea: not having been to the dentist in years



Very bad. I go every six months like a good little boy. :biggrin2:



Good idea: paying attention to which game your playing, LOL, and posting in the right one.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

Bad idea: posting the wrong thing in the wrong place just to confuse people


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 13, 2007)

Good idea: Snuggling with a kitty or bunny while you read a book.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 13, 2007)

Bad idea: not paying attention to kitty/bunny while reading your book...especially bunny, he will eat the pages


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 13, 2007)

good idea: clean the bunnies cages before they make more of a mess.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

bad idea: drinking a coke with hot and spicy food.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: remembering to eat before taking your med that require you to eat


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: Wandering around your house with no clothes on, and the window shades open.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

tehehe

Good Idea: Calling your boyfriend to make sure he knows where you are when he's trying to find you


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: running with scissors.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: reminding others not to run with scissors unless they have a scissor sheath


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: Walking down a dark alley in a bad part of town.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: carrying mace when walking downtown after dark


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: hitch-hiking


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: hiking for your health


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: borrowing money from friends.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

good idea: helping out a friend in need


----------



## cheryl (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea..Falling out of a tree


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: pruning your trees to keep them from interfearing with power lines


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: touching power lines.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

good idea: informing people of a down powerline


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: not paying your power bill.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea..watching the sunset from a look out wayup in the hills


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: forgetting to bring your camera to take pictures of that sunset.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea: bringing extra bateries for your camera


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: Leaving the batteries in the camera for too long because they'll leak and ruin it.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 14, 2007)

Good idea..listning to Micheal Buble`,while cooking tea,which is what i'm doing now


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bad idea: spilling tea on your keyboard.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 14, 2007)

good idea: getting up early


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

bad idea: forgetting to set your alarm when you have someplace to be


----------



## amberelizabeth (Sep 14, 2007)

good idea: enjoying the weekend


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

bad iea: leaving all your homework until the weekend


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Exercising the mind and body everyday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: taking on more tasks than you can handle


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Keeping it simple.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: taking medicine on an empty stomach


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Thinking positive.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bad idea: spreading the gloom on a bad day


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Being polite even when you don't feel like it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: beating stupid customers


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: practising moderation in everything.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: eating a whole bag of truffles in an hour :whistling


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: sharing.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bad idea: letting your boyfriend know where your secret stash of chocolate is


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Hot cocoa on a cold winter afternoon.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bad idea: drinking something that was boiling moments ago


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Watching the stove to make sure nothing bubbles over.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: leaving the dog in charge of the kitchen


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Keeping lids and boxes closed in the kitchen.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bad idea: beating someone with a cast iron skillet


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Frying chicken in the skillet.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Bad idea: frying chicken with lighterfluid *boom*


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Eating chicken and waffles.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: eating fat and salt in excess


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Being as careful with our diets as we are with our bunnies.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

bad idea: feeding your bunny the same junk you feed yourself


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: Read the book Fast Food Nation.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 15, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Good idea: Read the book Fast Food Nation.



:yeahthat: (It's an awesome book - will really open your eyes.)

Bad idea: Not caring about how your actions affect others around you.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Good idea: hugging your sick mommy


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2007)

bad idea: leaving home without ID.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2007)

Good idea..bring in the washing before it rains


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2007)

Bad idea: Leaving your doors unlocked.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2007)

Good idea..to make sure the car window is up before it rains


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2007)

Bad idea: listening to your music too loud.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 20, 2007)

Good idea: Singing alongwith the song on the radio.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 21, 2007)

Bad idea: Not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 21, 2007)

Good idea: Sleeping with a kitty cuddled next to you.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 21, 2007)

Bad idea: excidentally rolling over the kitty's tail or paw


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: Laughing at yourself.:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: laughing at other people


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: putting on clothes to walk to the mailbox.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: forgetting you were only sleeping in your underwear when you answer the door


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Bad idea: forgetting you were only sleeping in your underwear when you answer the door



I've done that. 



Good idea: Designating a driver if you go out and drink.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: forgetting you were supposed to BE the designated driver

(it's less of a big deal if you're a boy )


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: eating a cheeseburger for a hangover.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: drinking burbon fora hangover


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: sleeping all day for a hangover.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: showing up to work with a hangover


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: Drinking a Bloody Merry. --About the only alcoholic drink with some nutritional value.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: putting a whole bottle of tabasco sauce in your bloody mary


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: Tipping your bartender well.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: giving the bartender a tongue lashing


----------



## Greta (Sep 22, 2007)

oops, posted at the same time!

Good Idea: Being nice to the bouncer


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: trying to flirt with a female bouncer


----------



## Greta (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: try to ignore said bouncer


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: dancing on top of the bar


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: reminding your friends not to dance on top of the bar


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: falling off the bar.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

good idea: stop drinking BEFORE you fall over


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: ordering a pizza and passing out before it gets there.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

good idea: tipping the pizza delivery person


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: reheating the pizza in the oven with it still in the box. I did this in a hungover moment once. very bad idea.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

lol

Good idea: checking if there's anything in the oven before preheating


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: never cleaning the oven.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 22, 2007)

Good idea: Drying pumpkin seeds in your oven!


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: not doing your homework


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

good idea: doing extra credit


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: Doing extra credit when you never bother to do your homework. :shock:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

good idea:brushing long hair everyday


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 22, 2007)

Bad idea: Never brushing your bunny.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 22, 2007)

good idea: spending time with your bunnies


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

bad idea: canceling an appointment with out telling the other person


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2007)

Good idea: chewing with your mouth closed.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 23, 2007)

bad idea: (as said from bunnies point of view) 
wanting to play when you human wants to sleep


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 23, 2007)

good idea: (from the point of view of my bunnies and kitties)

Waking your human up to feed you!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 23, 2007)

bad idea: Biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 23, 2007)

good idea: (from buns)
getting into the treat box without your human knowing


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2007)

bad idea: picking your nose in public.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 24, 2007)

Good idea: Blowing your nose when you need to.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2007)

Bad idea: driving a segue(those two wheeled scooters, pronounced segway,on an icy sidewalk.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 24, 2007)

Good idea: Throwing salt or cinders (environmentally friendly ones, of course) on said icy sidewalk.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2007)

Bad idea: slipping on the ice, spraining your ankle and refusing to go to the doctor. (I'm guilty)


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 24, 2007)

Good idea: Driving a friend to go to the doctor after he's fallen on the ice and sprained his ankle.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2007)

bad idea: letting your friend "borrow" some of your painkillers.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 24, 2007)

good idea: getting rid of left over perscriptions


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 24, 2007)

bad idea: not going to the doctor if you need to


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: remembering to eat dinner :whistling


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Bad idea: eating leftover egg salad that's been sitting in the fridge for three weeks.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

ew

good idea: checking milk before you drink it


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: driving with your car's gas tank on E.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: carpooling to save gas


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: driving a gas guzzling SUV


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: using 4 wheel drive in snow


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: driving a little sports car like what I have in snow.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: studying for tests


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: thinking you know it all.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: staying humble


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: eating McDonald's everyday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: eating salad everyday


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea: drenching salad in thousand island dressing everyday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 25, 2007)

good idea: making sure the bunny's cage is locked before you leave the room


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 25, 2007)

bad idea (according to Gingivere, Emmaline, and Pipkin): Making sure the bunny's cage is locked before you leave the room. :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 26, 2007)

good idea: giving the bunny all the banana chips :bow


----------



## Gordon (Sep 26, 2007)

Bad idea: Letting your bunnies in an un-bunnyproofed part of your house.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 26, 2007)

Good idea: Bunny-proofing as much of your house as possible. (Pipkin now lays in the windowsill and ate the chord to the blinds! :shock


----------



## Gordon (Sep 26, 2007)

bad idea: underestimating the ingenuity and cleverness of a rabbit.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 26, 2007)

good idea: remembering to eat breakfast


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 26, 2007)

bad idea: me getting all of the bad idea's!lol kidding 

bad idea: not checking to make sure that your rabbit cages' doors are shut


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 26, 2007)

Good idea: Cleaning your bunny's litterbox!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 26, 2007)

bad idea: spilling the bunnies litter box on the floor in an atempt to clean it, after waiting a bit to long to clean it.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 26, 2007)

Good idea: A cold glass of lemonade on a hot day!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 26, 2007)

bad idea; drinking the lemonaid o fast and getting a brain freeze


----------



## Pipkin (Sep 27, 2007)

Good idea: Regular exercise.



(Oh, goodness, I've been logged in as my bunny. That's what I get for allowing him to have an RO account. He never remembers to log off. -Mary Ellen)


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2007)

bad idea: being a couch potato


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 28, 2007)

Good idea: Potato salad at a picnic!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2007)

bad idea: bears at a picnic


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 28, 2007)

Good idea: Obeying the "Do Not Feed the Bears" signs.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 28, 2007)

bad idea: petting the bears.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 28, 2007)

Good idea: help save the forests in which the bears *that we don't pet *live in.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 28, 2007)

Bad idea: Eating dessert when you already feel "full."


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Idea: Leaving room for dessert!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: just eating desert! delicious!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 29, 2007)

Good idea: sharing a happy moment


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: forgetting that life has ups and downs


----------



## Greta (Sep 29, 2007)

Good idea: try to look at the bright side of things


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

Bad idea: forgetting to let the dogs out before you go to bed


----------



## Greta (Sep 29, 2007)

Good idea: locking the dog door at night to keep raccoons out


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: feeding wild animals, especially ones as clever as racoons


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

Good idea: covering your trash cans


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: over filling your trash can and not being able to cover it.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

good idea: recycling


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: throwing trash in the recycling bucket


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

Good idea: picking the trash that other people throw into the recycling bin and putting it in the trash can.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

bad idea: not washing your hands after handeling trash


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea: rest and relaxation


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad idea: Sleeping on the job!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea: remembering all your homework before you leave for school :grumpy:


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad idea: Leaving an appliance plugged in when you leave for work/school.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

good idea: letting the bunny run around for a few hours


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad idea: Not checking on a "chewer" bunny who has been out exercising for a while...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea: bunny proofing EVERYTHING even if you don't think your bunny can get there.


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad idea: Leaving a bunny unattended for too long...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

good idea: watching your bunny like a hawk (without the tendency to eat them)


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 1, 2007)

bad idea: putting two buns together that arent bonded and leaving them alone


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

good idea: putting on shoes before going out in the rain


----------



## Gordon (Oct 2, 2007)

bad idea: driving without windshield wipers.


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 2, 2007)

good idea: Regular oil changes for your car!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 2, 2007)

bad idea: driving with no headlights.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 2, 2007)

good idea: getting enough sleep


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 3, 2007)

bad idea: getting no sleep


----------



## Gordon (Oct 4, 2007)

Good idea: Staying sane.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

bad idea: FREAKING OUTullhair:


----------



## Gordon (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea: chilling out.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

bad idea: not eating lunch


----------



## Gordon (Oct 5, 2007)

Taking a long leisurely lunch


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

bad idea: eating out of a vending machine for a meal


----------



## Gordon (Oct 6, 2007)

Good idea: bringing snacks from home instead paying ridiculous prices for vending machine food.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 7, 2007)

bad idea: stealling form the vending machein


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2007)

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> bad idea: stealling form the vending machein



What if two snacks accidentally drop? ...... LOL, I love it when that happens.



Good idea: sharing your snacks.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 9, 2007)

bad idea: taking a nap instead of doing homework


----------



## Gordon (Oct 11, 2007)

Good idea: taking a nap with a bunny.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 11, 2007)

bad idea: bunny-napping Rosie's fur-babies.....


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 12, 2007)

good idea: adopting bunnies


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 12, 2007)

bad idea: adopting a fake British accent....


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 14, 2007)

good idea: paying attention in school


----------



## Gordon (Oct 15, 2007)

bad idea: breaking a promise to a friend.


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 29, 2007)

good idea: letting hot chocolate cool before you drink it


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 29, 2007)

bad idea: drinking too many cups of hot chocolate


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 1, 2007)

good idea: doing research before getting a pet


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 2, 2007)

bad idea: not doing the reaserch before getting a pet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 3, 2007)

good idea: having lots and lots of underwear


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 3, 2007)

bad idea: not doing laundry for a month


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 3, 2007)

Good Idea: Getting enough sleep


----------



## Hayley411 (Nov 4, 2007)

Bad idea: staying online until 2 in the morning (on rabbit forums)


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 4, 2007)

Good idea: Getting the disapproving rabbits book


----------



## Gordon (Nov 12, 2007)

Bad idea: letting your bunnies in an un-bunny-proofed room.


----------



## Hayley411 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good idea: havind a bunny play-date (if they're nice to each other)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 12, 2008)

bad idea: living in a studio w/Bf and Bun right under the flight path.


----------



## Alexah (Jan 12, 2008)

Good idea: putting your new betta fish's (named Bamboo Blue) bowl on a high shelf sothat your dog that loves to jump, jump, jump can't reach to knock him over.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 12, 2008)

Gettinga hamster(they're EVIL i say, EVIL:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:! i they look cute, but, come on, who'd want a hamster if you can have a bunny:biggrin2


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Idea: Spending quality time with Mom by helping her make tamales on a beautiful sunday morning.


----------



## Alexah (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad idea: taking a nap during the day when you should have been cleaning the house and now you'll be cleaning until the overnight and the nap you took is basically null and void because you're still going to be absolutely exhausted come tomorrow.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Idea: going to the spa and getting pampered all day (i really need to do this again)


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad idea: Not checking to see if a dish is dry all the way then flip it over and spill the water all over your pants.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 12, 2008)

Good Idea: Going to Church tomorrow! yay! i love Church!


----------



## Alexah (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad idea: letting your bun out to play when your room is a disaster. (Fun for the bun, not so much fun for the slave.)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Idea: Sleeping in


----------



## Gordon (Jan 13, 2008)

Bad idea: Forgetting to set your alarm clock.


----------



## Alexah (Jan 13, 2008)

Good idea: eating lunch.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 13, 2008)

Bad Idea: Skipping breakfast and being stuck at work with a growling tummy


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Idea: Buying salad opposed to candy.


----------



## Alexah (Jan 13, 2008)

Bad idea: eating chocolate cake for lunch.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Idea: Cleaning the apt


----------



## Greta (Jan 14, 2008)

Bad idea: stuffing the resulting crap into an unused closet, forcing the door shut, forgetting about it and... being buried in said crap several months later.


----------



## Greta (Jan 14, 2008)

oops! double post!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 14, 2008)

Good idea...taking said forgotten crap you got buried in, and giving it away to a newly married couple who feel compelled to take it because they are too nice to say no, thereby, saving you a trip to the dump..LOL

Zin


(yes, I have done that before)


----------



## Lexi (Jan 14, 2008)

Bad idea: forgetting to do an important mailing for work. (It's a darned good thing I'm basically my own boss, eh?!)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 15, 2008)

good idea: buying a furmintor for the bun


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

Bad idea: going out in the snow to drag your dog that refuses to listen inside without wearing shoes because you're too lazy to grab them from the front room.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Idea: Staying home while mom takes the cats to the vet(and yes, we're going at two. and i'm going. Prince is a royal baby about car rides. does '_yyyyyyyyyyooooooaaaaaaawwwwww_' ring any bells?)


----------



## Lexi (Jan 15, 2008)

Bad idea: watching television instead of working on the art project I have that's due tomorrow afternoon. (I'm not even halfway through!)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 15, 2008)

good idea: calling old friends to catch up on good times


----------



## haxela (Jan 15, 2008)

Bad idea: spending your paycheck BEFORE you get paid. (You know, because I NEEDED another bun - well, you guys understand at least.)


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 16, 2008)

good idea: getting to know the future in laws


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

Bad idea: auditioning for American Idol when you know you can't sing.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 16, 2008)

*haxela wrote: *


> Bad idea: auditioning for American Idol when you know you can't sing.


Rofl


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

Good idea: cutting coupons to save money on grocery shopping.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 17, 2008)

bad idea: tripping and falling on the scissors you used to cut those coupons because you left the scissors on the floor.

worse idea: leaving them on the table originally, letting your bunny out, and it turns out the BUNNY knocked them off the table and pushed them to where you tripped on them thinking it was a TOY.


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

Good idea: not running with scissors.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 18, 2008)

Bad idea...To go all the way to the bank to use the ATM machineonly to realize that you have left yourbank card at home :rollseyes


----------



## haxela (Jan 18, 2008)

Good idea: drinking dacaf coffee at night so you'll actually be able to sleep.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 19, 2008)

Bad Idea: Not reading contracts thoroughly and still signing them. Always read your contracts so you know exactly what you are agreeing to.


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Good idea: organizing!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad Idea- cleaning the intire kitchen to find out the spray you cleaned with is leaving everything super sticky..


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Good idea: buying more NIC panels when they're on sale at, "Target."


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad Idea: Sleep over at a hotel and have security checking you because it is a sleepover and you have 12 people in one room. And you are playing elavator tag


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 20, 2008)

Good Idea: Baking yummy brownies


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad idea: not drinking any water for an entire day and then passing out.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good Idea: Taking a 45 miniute bath in the dark with cranberry flavored candles!


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

Bad idea: watching reruns on television instead of getting to bed early despite having a tremendous amount of work to do tomorrow in order to get ready for the new buns that are supposed to be coming on Tuesday.


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 21, 2008)

Good Idea: Getting to work on time


----------



## haxela (Jan 21, 2008)

Bad idea: going outside when it's freezing out without wearing a coat.


----------

